# Куплю ноты для дуэта Дербенко "Лирическое настроение"



## Эля (6 Май 2013)

Вот такие дела,не могу найти ноты для дуэта Дербенко "Лирическое настроение" Может кто нибудь поможет мне?


----------



## Лабух76 (10 Май 2013)

Скиньте свою почту


----------



## Эля (16 Май 2013)

отправила,скину и сюда [email protected] Спасибо!


----------



## KATER (17 Июл 2013)

а можно мне тоже, пожалуйста? никак не найду?
[email protected]


----------



## burdusha (17 Июл 2013)

Усли можно и мне пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## Кконстантин (18 Июл 2013)

Буду благодарен [email protected]


----------



## Nikolai Ryskov (18 Июл 2013)

И мне, пожалуйста:[email protected]


----------



## ilya3569 (21 Июл 2013)

Скиньте мне [email protected]


----------



## janme (17 Авг 2013)

а можно мне тоже, буду благодарен

[email protected]


----------



## burdusha (17 Авг 2013)

И мне, пожалуйста: [email protected]


----------



## titorenko (29 Ноя 2013)

И мне пожалуйста [email protected] Огромное спасибо! :accordion:


----------



## elvira-romashka (24 Сен 2015)

Лабух76 писал:


> Скиньте свою почту


Можно мне тоже скинуть ноты) [email protected] Благодарю


----------



## elvira-romashka (24 Сен 2015)

Лабух76 писал:


> Скиньте свою почту


Можно мне тоже скинуть ноты) [email protected] Благодарю


----------



## Kosthenko (24 Сен 2015)

elvira-romashka () писал:Лабух76 писал:Скиньте свою почтуМожно мне тоже скинуть ноты) [email protected] Благодарю                            Перейдите пожалуйста по ссылке  http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/noti/topic-5978.html  ,сообщение №8 от 27.11.2014г. автор  Кконстантин.В выложенном сборнике в формате Pdf,произведение  (( Лирическое настроение )) первое.Это все на нашем форуме.С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------

